# Integy Indy 16X8v6



## prdquik (Dec 4, 2005)

Wondering if anybody is using one and opinions on it. Looks like a great charger, dyno combo. Thanks.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Seems interesting to me also, interested in what an owner has to say also..


----------



## prdquik (Dec 4, 2005)

Got great reviws in RC Car Action mag. So I went ahead and orderd one. Should have it by the end of the week. Ill let ya know how it works out.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

If this thing works like its two sister units , the 16x7v6 and the Indy 2 dyno, then they have a home run.

Integy has really improved its quality control and makes alot of chargers with other man. labels on them, Duratrax , Quasar, ect.

Li-po compatible ! :thumbsup:


----------



## prdquik (Dec 4, 2005)

IM looking forward to trying it out this weekend and ill post what I think about it.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I am interested to know how thw charging cycle works. I have a 16X5v6 and while it is charging it periodically stops for about 3-5 secs, and then starts charging again. I was told this is normal, and want to know if it occurs on the 16X8 also
Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

prdquk....Well??? How did the charger work?? Let us know.
Thanks in advance

Easy


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have sold two of the 16x8 units and the customers love them no problems so far both have been in use for about a month and half. Integy has so far always taken care any problems with the chargers takes some time but they fix any problem, I just wish for my own use that they would have came out earlier so i could of had 1 unit instead of 2 in my pits.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

is this Jason e.


----------



## prdquik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Update*

Ok I cycled my batts with my new 16x8 v6 and I love it. At first I had a couple of false peaks but after reading deeper into the manual I figured out what the problem was. Mind you the packs are brand new and are usually a little sensitive to false peeking anyway. But like I said Problem solved.Once I set all my parameters correctly it was flawless. Only minor complaint some people might have is the fans are a little noisy, but doesnt bother me any.I give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Later.Bob. PS Don I didnt see it stop at all during its charging. When the step charging changes AMPS it does it without missing a beat. Hope this helps.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

prdquik,
could you post the parameters you set up please?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I am thinking of purchasing one. When my 16X5 charges, you can see the amps go to zero, for about 2-3 secs, then come back to charging. I was told this was "normal" by the folks at integy. This happens frequently during the charge cycle..

Don


----------



## prdquik (Dec 4, 2005)

OK Dan here ya go. Phase 1- 5 amps, Phase 2- 4 amps, Phase 3- 6 amps.
Delta Peak- 4mV/C. Lock out capacity to max amount I believe its like 
2275 mah. Chrg temp cutoff - 135 F. This seemed to work for me on new Batts first time charge. Ill be racing this weekend so ill be able to give ya more input next week. The only thing I might have to do is raise the Delta peak a little higher to make sure the Charge temp controls the peak. Later Bob.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

THe 16x5 and 120volt 16x9 are identical units and check IR quite often , which is annoying as you look over and the amp meter is at zero , I've owned both and sold them.
Had a 16x7v6 and loved it , the fans and loud beeping was annoying at first but after charging in the basement , at least you can hear when its done.

R.S.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

PRDQUICK ,


You'd be better off to hit your packs harder in the middle of the charge , that way they can peak slightly cooler, something like 1st 5 a / 2nd 7 a /3rd 6 a.

You get more punch and not hurt you cells.

R.S.


----------



## prdquik (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks NCFRC. Sounds like a good idea. Im just getting back into the hobby so I can use all the help I can get.


----------

